# Northern MN Report



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Boy fishing was tough again this weekend up in Northern MN. We fished hard all day Sat. only catching 7 fish and most we released. We kept a few for shore lunch. The rest were around 20 inches. Sunday I went out for 3 hours before church and didn't boat a walleye. We fished a different lake on Monday am, only boating 1 walleye and about 100 northerns around 2 lbs. Most lakes up north have been rather slow a few have been turning around (Blackduck, Vermillion). I have heard that Leech, Cass, Bemidji and Winnie have been doing rather well. I'm frustrated that I can't consistantly catch walleyes on the lake that I grew up fishing. It's almost as bad as the first wave of spring snows!!


----------

